# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  تأمل ...........

## محمد السيد

*ڪآنت تتأمل وُجهه وهو نآئم 
 بينمآ ڪآنت تمسح عَلى شعره بيدهآ 
 إسّتيقظ و قآل لها : لِماذآ لم تنآمِي حتىْ إلآن ؟
 ...
 قآلت: أعشقْ وُجهك وأنتّ نآئم 
 قبل جبينهآ وِحضنهآُ قائلاً : وُ أنآ أعشّق حنآنڪِ آلذِي يرويني! ♥*

----------


## salihmob

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
علي الكلام الحلو   
مشكور محمد *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
كلام جميل

----------

